# DIY Feeders?



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Tips for a barrel type feeder. Something gravity fed?


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

We use a PVC tube put over a t post or a small tree. Fill it up and cap it. Works great.


----------



## Dale_Arrington (Jun 25, 2011)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> We use a PVC tube put over a t post or a small tree. Fill it up and cap it. Works great.


Quck and Easy


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dale_Arrington said:


> Quck and Easy


X2 :thumbs_up


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a post I did a while back. After two years it's still running like a champ:



Reloader7RM said:


> Had some time to kill,so I threw together a gravity feeder. I had most of the stuff laying around, so it didn't cost much. I bought a 55gal feeder funnel at Academy. I picked up the Moultree leg bracket kit a couple years ago on a red tag sale and after someone rescently gave me a 55gal drum, the wheels started turning on a gravity feeder. The 1-1/4" EMT I had on hand just happened to be the same size of the leg bracket pieces, but luckily I had some 1-1/8" pipe to make some extensions to slide in the brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

The deer seem to like it:


----------



## stickman6 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dxtbowhuntersj, that sounds interesting. Do you have any pics? I am trying to visualize it.


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

I get these barrels from a trailer manufacturer down the road. I cut a small groove in the top of the pipe and slip it over the edge of the barrel. The rebar is just an electric fence post heated and bent around then welded to the leg inserts. I like to use sunslinger motors over gravity because I can control how much gets fed but you could attach a tube to the bottom of this barrel very easily. I have found that building them like this makes them nearly indestructible. When I fill them I often stand on the rebar reinforcement as I fill the feeder and it makes loading/unloading them easier as well.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

made this one last year ... not gravity, but DIY barrel feeder


----------



## hurricanepepper (Feb 17, 2011)

5MileCreek said:


> I get these barrels from a trailer manufacturer down the road. I cut a small groove in the top of the pipe and slip it over the edge of the barrel. The rebar is just an electric fence post heated and bent around then welded to the leg inserts. I like to use sunslinger motors over gravity because I can control how much gets fed but you could attach a tube to the bottom of this barrel very easily. I have found that building them like this makes them nearly indestructible. When I fill them I often stand on the rebar reinforcement as I fill the feeder and it makes loading/unloading them easier as well.
> View attachment 1365483
> View attachment 1365484







does this hang or sit on ground?


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 2 1/2" pipe legs that slip into the pipe sleeves. About 5 1/2' from ground to motor when standing.


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

hurricanepepper said:


> does this hang or sit on ground?


I use 6' legs to slide into the pipe sleeves. Here is a pic of one of them in action.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

stickman6 said:


> Dxtbowhuntersj, that sounds interesting. Do you have any pics? I am trying to visualize it.


Sorryno pics. Just drive a t post put a PVC pipe over it. 4 or 6 inch. Fill it and cap it. Even a milk jug works for that. Just make sure it can flow out the bottom. Deer wil figure out to bump it if it don't feed out.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

We have these black fury things here that view feeders as something that would be fun to destroy.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

This is what I did and it works great. (disclaimer) I don't have bears or hogs in my area that would tear it up.


----------

